# ..Just a little teaser of a certain dirty TT - TUT..



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Had the pleasure of giving a TT a quick detail this week, and I mean real quick, it was purely the paint work that was to be worked on, got the seats sorted too, here are a few teaser pics..





































Thinking of sorting a Seat Clean group buy soon, just sorting with one of the Reps..

Watch this space..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Nothing special, except its Red, thats how it should look. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

it was relatively clean before I started, just some real dirty bits, the seats came up a treat..

~trust me, it was a different red when I started, all dull and dirty..


----------



## Markus (Apr 24, 2010)

I take it the seats went from shiney to dull? :?

I prefer the dull look anyways, looks more classy.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is that Charlie's car by any chance?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking superb. Red is just the best colour to show the shine.


----------



## A4Paul (May 18, 2010)

I can vouch for how stunning the TT looks now,nice to meet you the other day 8) 
Cheers Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Spot on Rich indeed it is 

I actually can't believe the difference the colour has totally changed it is like a permanent layer of dirt has been removed and the metallic flake is very visible  all who have seen it have been amazed I have taken loads of pics which I will be posting once uploaded

Charlie


----------

